

Nodetuts in CoffeeScript - ChrisArchitect
http://jaigouk.com/nodetuts-coffeescript/

======
BasDirks
in 1:

    
    
      'Content-Type': 'text/pain'
    

Should read 'text/plain'

in 2:

    
    
      spawn('tail' , ['-f', '/var/log/system.log']) 
    

I prefer to write

    
    
      spawn 'tail', ['-f', '/var/log/system.log']
    

\---

    
    
      res.write(data)
    

Why not:

    
    
      res.write data
    

Applies to all calls.

\---

    
    
      spawn= require('child_process').spawn
    

This is better written as:

    
    
      {spawn} = require 'child_process'
    

In 5:

    
    
      conn.end() if line == 'quit' 
    

Better (or more idiomatic):

    
    
      conn.end() if line is 'quit'
    

In 7:

    
    
      if !username
    

Perhaps more idiomatic:

    
    
      if not username
    

In 9:

    
    
      app.set 'view options', {layout: true}
    

I think this is cleaner, but it is mostly a preference:

    
    
      app.set 'view options', layout: true
    

Especially because in 10 you do:

    
    
      res.render 'products/show', locals: product: product
    

Where it WOULD make sense to use curly braces, for the sake of clarity:

    
    
      res.render 'products/show', locals: { product : product }
    

In 13:

    
    
      photos.list (err, photo_list) -> 
    

Just to be consistent I would use CamelCase for arguments as well.

In 14:

    
    
      console.log('%s %s', req.method, req.url)
    

What's up with this? Why not:

    
    
      console.log "#{req.method} #{req.url}"
    

In 15:

    
    
      module.exports.generate
    

You're fine using here:

    
    
      exports.generate
    

\---------------------------------

Normally I consider it a dickmove to correct people in public, but in this
case it's the right thing to do because a lot of folks inexperienced with
CoffeeScript will read your examples.

~~~
jaigouk
Hello. I fixed the typo. Thanks. I really didn't expect that this would be
posted on HN. I will try to update / fix the examples.

~~~
BasDirks
Great work though, I learned a couple of things from you too!

------
DanielRibeiro
For those who wondered what nodetuts is: <http://nodetuts.com/>

It is a Node.js Free screencast tutorials tool

------
BrainScraps
lovely work!

